# Staring into the abyss



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Nothings worse than high muddy cold water in winter. I wander around the house aimlessly. Sit down to fitfully read or even (gasp) watch TV with the wife. And try to limit myself to only going online to check the river level only once a day. And I know I'm not the only one, Warehouse just sent me an email on a lure design that must have taken him an hour to write. Another fish crazed mind slowly going mad in a winter wasteland.
I'd rather it be zero, at least then there would be ice thick enough to fish on. Instead in typical southern Ohio style its a mishmash of hot and cold thats not good for anything. At least there's a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel, it looks like in three or four days we can go back to putting on every bit of warm clothing we own and fishing long hours for fish that fight like wet dishrags. In a week I'll be back to haunting the LMR or GMR, throwing hot pink and lipstick colored grubs and busting the ice out of the guides.
Remember what it was like to have a big smallie come busting out of a deep pool to bust a pop-r on the surface...seems like forever ago don't it. 

A little group therapy here, so what do you do while waiting for spring?


----------



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

I like to catch big hybrids! Not to be an a**, caught these this afternoon in some high, cold, muddy water. That's what I love about fishing, you just never know who's hungry.






















Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Damn, son!! Them's some monsters!! Nice work!

Of course, your holding them out at arms length, so they're really not *that* big


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

..I hear ya OSG...hang in there man...you"ll be out there hookin nice 'eyes and takin cool pics in no time!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Mosey, do you HAVE to rub the salt into the wound THAT hard? Seriously, I AM impressed, that is a VERY NICE haul under difficult conditions ! Well Done, sir ! (We`re all just jealous...)


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

nitsud said:


> Damn, son!! Them's some monsters!! Nice work!
> 
> Of course, your holding them out at arms length, so they're really not *that* big


Remember Pervis Ellison the great center for Louisville back in the day? He was famous for having the longest arms anyone had ever seen. I bet he caught some huge fish.

Those are some great fish for such awfull conditions. I am jealous.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Thats called working them baby I was on OR just checking water yesterday with my own eyes had to see it an checking some back waters an son there is fish in there should have had the rod with me wear your coveralls cause we are going to get slapped on tuesday by some artic air


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow! Nice fish Mosey! During my Downtime in the winter, I sit at my desk and tie flies to refill my boxes.....

Mike


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I go to my wood shop and mess around. Work on our house. Reorganize my gear. Spend those extra moments with my wife and son. Pace, check weather. Read OGF posts. 
To make matters worse all the fishing shows are starting up again. Rubbing salt into our ready sore wounds


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

When Im not fishing I usually start spending money on fishing, gotta keep an eye on thatIm usually a bargain shopper though, I look for closeouts & clearance sales. Ill hit Half-Price Books every once in a while, watch a few fishing shows. Ive already cleaned a good deal of my equipment, tied a few flies and poured a few jig heads. I really need to reorganize the bench where I do all that stuff, over the past months its become a catch-all for all of my fishing related gear.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I exercise, drink beer, watch sports ( mostly college basketball right now ), I write about the outdoors in Minnesota and Canada, I eat too much, I coin roll hunt half dollars looking for silver and coins not intended for circulation such as the ones that come from mint and proof sets, watch fishing shows if they are fishing for bass, walleye, pike or lake trout, watch an occasional movie and I sleep. Thats pretty much what I do if I am not at work. Looked at the river yesterday, still looks like it is 4 to 5 feet high and muddy.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

drink beer what a good idea well a little early maybe later


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow Mosey, way to jig 'em up! Those are some beasts!


----------



## sbluestubes (Jul 22, 2011)

QueticoMike said:


> I exercise, drink beer, watch sports ( mostly college basketball right now ), I write about the outdoors in Minnesota and Canada, I eat too much, I coin roll hunt half dollars looking for silver and coins not intended for circulation such as the ones that come from mint and proof sets, watch fishing shows if they are fishing for bass, walleye, pike or lake trout, watch an occasional movie and I sleep. Thats pretty much what I do if I am not at work. Looked at the river yesterday, still looks like it is 4 to 5 feet high and muddy.


That is a good plan Mike if you extend that another 4-5 months I may be able to achieve my goal of catching 5% of the fish you do this year  Seriously though thanks for all of the help you give !


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nice fish.. still looks muddy and up


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, nice fish. Hey OSG the LMR up around Waynesville is not to bad went over it today and it looked fishable.....Just sayin... Bet that big hole below the C C dam is OK too


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> When I&#8217;m not fishing I usually start spending money on fishing, gotta keep an eye on that&#8230;I&#8217;m usually a bargain shopper though, I look for closeouts & clearance sales. I&#8217;ll hit Half-Price Books every once in a while, watch a few fishing shows. I&#8217;ve already cleaned a good deal of my equipment, tied a few flies and poured a few jig heads. I really need to reorganize the bench where I do all that stuff, over the past months it&#8217;s become a catch-all for all of my fishing related gear.


I hit Michaels crafts and they were having a bead sale. I bought a bunch of the gorgeous ceramic ones that usually cost six or seven bucks a pack for two bucks. the photos really dont do them justice. Plus they are much heavier than the cheap plastic ones. I was inspired to make some spinners.












Mason52 said:


> Yep, nice fish. Hey OSG the LMR up around Waynesville is not to bad went over it today and it looked fishable.....Just sayin... Bet that big hole below the C C dam is OK too


Its supposed to be 50 tomorrow too. Ill go somewhere. I have to be over in Hamilton in the morning so if the Great Miami looks ok ill probably stay there. If not I'll be on the LMR for sure. Cuz the UPS guy dropped these off yesterday. 1000 three inch grubs...saugers beware


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Nice wheels like your style


----------

